# Maltese to be auctioned to highest bidder



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I got this through one of my rescue groups. This may be why we couldn't find out how to help these dogs when I first posted about the situation.

CROSSPOSTING!!!
Linda (Mississippi)
----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Thursday, April 27, 2006 12:16 PM
Subject: 40 MALTESE IN GRAVE DANGER. HELP NEEDED.


Please Crosspost Far and Wide

PLEASE DO NOT SEND DONATIONS FOR THIS RESCUE TO SMALL PAWS RESCUE, BUT RATHER TO
SOUTHERN COMFORT MALTESE RESCUE IN TENNESSEE.



Thursday April 27, 2006


Dear Small Pawsers,


Welcome to the newest members of our online mailing list, especially if you have seen us featured in one of our recent media articles , read about us in the best selling book "Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul", or if you saw Small Paws on the NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams!

Small Pawsers everywhere welcome you with open arms! We sincerely hope that you enjoy "Small Pawsing and reading Small Paws!" 

If you are new to Small Pawsing®, this may look as if it is coming only to you but really it is going out to fellow Small Pawsers all across our country and in 20 foreign countries as well! 

Adoption information is posted below. Turn up your speakers! 
We have music for you!

This is a special edition of the Small Paws Rescue newsletter.

As you know, Small Paws rescues Bichons and Bichon mixes. 

There are 40 dogs needing help, who are of another Canine Persuasion...they are Maltese.

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue needs help ASAP...and we admire what they are trying to do, and we are going to help them to get the word out about a horrible situation happening on in Bartow County, Georgia THIS COMING SATURDAY. 

If you are a Maltese Mom or Dad, or if you know a Maltese...or if you know a Maltese lover....read up. This is most urgent.

It seems that a backyard breeder passed away in Ga. Their 204 small breed dogs were taken to a local shelter. There are no Bichons. There are Maltese, Yorkies, Chihuahua, Poms, Pekes and possibly Dachshunds.

A judge, yes an educated human being, has decided in all of his infinite wisdom, that the best way for them to decide who will get these dogs...dogs that have been in RESCUE AT A SHELTER....is to auction them off to the highest bidder in the shelter parking lot. Yes, you read this correctly.

These are unaltered dogs, and the puppy millers will be out in force. Many of them are older dogs. Some of these Maltese are pregnant and some are in horrible shape. Sadly, we already know about this, don't we? 

The minimum bid will be $100.00.

There are 40 some odd Maltese that have been safe in rescue..and now they are faced with being returned to a milling situation. GOD FORBID.

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue,. which is located in Tennessee, needs help to get these dogs out of the puppy milling system, and back into rescue where they should be!

THIS is how to help them if you can. They need funds to buy Maltese, and funds to vet them. 

Subj: Re: Urgent need in Bartow County, Georgia 
Date: 4/27/2006 11:01:59 AM Central Daylight Time 
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected] 

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, www.scmradoption.com. We are a 501c3 organization so all donations are tax deductible. There is a Paypal link on our website, and we are trying to get a notice put up there ASAP about this. We will also send a digital picture to each donor of the animal that they help save.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

That is just terrible what kind of judge could think this is the best thing for these dogs....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I got this through one of my rescue groups. This may be why we couldn't find out how to help these dogs when I first posted about the situation.
> 
> CROSSPOSTING!!!
> Linda (Mississippi)
> ...


You can most certainly count on me. This sh*t pisses me off to no end!! I will PM you.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I have fostered a few puppymill maltese and I can tell you that it is not a pretty sight. These poor dogs have never know the love that our precious babies do. Kirby is from a puppymill and it has taken me 9 months to even gain a little bit of trust from him. We need to do all we can to help this group get these maltese. I am sending in my donation now!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I have fostered a few puppymill maltese and I can tell you that it is not a pretty sight. These poor dogs have never know the love that our precious babies do. Kirby is from a puppymill and it has taken me 9 months to even gain a little bit of trust from him. We need to do all we can to help this group get these maltese. I am sending in my donation now![/B]



I have a couple here now that will just break your heart. One is a ten year old poodle actually rescued by a friend. She asked me to take her since I have a good bit of space for rescues. It took me over a year to just be able to get my hands on her without chasing her. She is now cuddly. This is her forever home. I also have a nine year old crippled almost blind Yorkie who came to me when she was too old for the breeder to use. She was living outside. I also had her sister, but their teeth were in such horrible condition that it eventually caused her sister's death, even with what I spent on trying to save them. The Yorkie is also debarked, and it is so sad when she tries to bark at the TV. I've never been able to completely train either of these girls. Both can raise their legs with the best of the male population. Because of hard to place dogs like this, I'm unable to take in more fosters.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I just sent in my donation. This just breaks my heart. I hope they all can be saved.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

URGENT!!! They are auctioning these dogs tomorrow. There's not much time left.

For those interested here's the link to donate via PayPal:

http://www.scmradoption.com/



A PUPPYMILLER IN GEORGIA HAS DIED AND AN AUCTION IS BEING HELD THIS SATURDAY (APRIL 29) TO SELL HER STOCK OF DOGS. THESE DOGS HAVE LIVED THEIR ENTIRE LIVES IN MISERY. SCMR PLANS TO ATTEND THIS AUCTION AND SAVE AS MANY MALTESE AS WE CAN FROM GOING TO ANOTHER PUPPYMILLER WHERE THEIR MISERY WILL CONTINUE. PLEASE HELP US HELP THESE ANIMALS BY MAKING A DONATION (all donations are tax deductible). YOU WILL BE SENT A DIGITAL PICTURE OF THE ANIMAL THAT YOU HAVE HELPED SAVE.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

It boggles the mind that a supposed learned man can impose such a horrific sentence. 

Donating now.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> It boggles the mind that a supposed learned man can impose such a horrific sentence.
> 
> Donating now.[/B]


The thought of these little ones being carted off to, yet another, puppymill, just breaks my heart









I've donated as well...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm horrible on the computer....plse bear w/ me....rec'd update on Georgia auction....they saved 20 maltese!!! There were some maltese ill...still in puppy mill...not put up on auction...but, when rescuers went to the mill....only 1 maltese was there...were told 30 were there....so, don't know what happened to them...or, if it was lack of communication on #....hope they are okay....Any how go to their web-site they shld have update on it soon.......a local groomer donated services.....the pics are sooo sad....you can see the neglect.......But, I am sooooo happy, I cld help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's a slide show of the auction. It's very touching...

http://photos.yahoo.com/ph/maltesemel/slid...hyDCzEBuxBIM9.3



Also, here's the link to the local news coverage...

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/9101395/detail.html


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

What really upset me when I got the email from the SCMR is that people in the crowd were verbally abusing the very people who are trying to assure that these puppymill animals are not put in the same condition. It is sad that the general public does not realize what rescuers are trying to do. 

I pray that each of these little ones gets a loving home and I am so very glad that the rescuers were able to save some. By the pictures of these little ones they will need much love and patience so that they can be open to someone loving them. 

Dear Lord...watch over each and every one of them.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't understd the crowd's hostility either....scmradoption sent me a few short videos....it was awful, people yelling, hooting, and hollering, like it was a party, bidding on a piece of meat. The poor little dogs, one peke cldn't walk, one had huge tumors all over its bottom.....so sad.....swollen foot pads, runny, squinty eyes, from not seeing daylight.....just awful. I don't understd why puppy mills are legal?? Why isn't there a state by state inspection?
My thoughts and prayers go out to all those little dogs......may they be safe and loved, now, Also, with all the scmradoption org......what a GREAT ORGANIZATION!!!!!!! Even though I live in Iowa, I look forward in the future, to be able to help them, again!!!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

This is soo sad. My mom and I were looking for 2 Maltese to give good homes to. I wish I knew about the auction this weekend. I'm still confused as to what ended up happening to the dogs.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> This is soo sad. My mom and I were looking for 2 Maltese to give good homes to. I wish I knew about the auction this weekend. I'm still confused as to what ended up happening to the dogs.[/B]


At least 20 of the little fluffbutts were saved by SCMR...now they will be taken in by foster homes and brought to health, cleaned up and made to feel loved. But, I would think that there will be a need for forever homes at some point. Why don't you go to there site and put an application in.


----------

